# injection of human recombinant



## cathyflower (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, I really need help on this on...ED physician billing. Patient presents with "significant amount of contrast material in the right anticubical space" ED physician injections 750 units of human recombinant hydraluronidase(? spelling) in the peripheral lesion distal biceps region...  How do you bill for the physician side which injection code do you use???


----------



## OCD_coder (May 2, 2010)

It seems 99072 is the most appropriate if the physician did the actual injection, not the nurse.


----------



## cathyflower (May 3, 2010)

*code*

Cannot find that CPT code???


----------



## mitchellde (May 3, 2010)

It sounds like he injected it into the subq tissue so I would go with 96372.   I think 99072 was deleted.


----------

